
A comment is an invitation for refactoring (2015) - gregdoesit
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/a-comment-is-an-invitation-for-refactoring/
======
linsomniac
"When code and comments disagree, both are probably wrong." \-- Norm Schryer

